# Burke 1/13 Sunday



## billski (Feb 12, 2011)

Hitting Burke as a day trip.  Meet you for a run or two?  

Do you need a ride from metro Bos?  If you don't want Burke but want a ride, I'll throw you out the window at Whaleback, Dartmouth or Sunapee if you want. :razz:  Round trip same day.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, you really plan ahead.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2011)

I think you mean 2/13?  And why do you go up 89 to 91 instead of 93 the whole way to St. Jay?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 12, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> IAnd why do you go up 89 to 91 instead of 93 the whole way to St. Jay?


2nd. Bos to Burke is better done via 93.


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> 2nd. Bos to Burke is better done via 93.



Hmm.  I guess I thought it was local roads up after the notch.  Thanks for the hit on the head :dunce:


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2011)

Special weather statement
national weather service burlington vt
420 pm est sat feb 12 2011

...brief heavy snow showers...

Scattered  to numerous snow showers will move across the northern adirondacks of  new york...the champlain valley...and the remainder of vermont through  600 pm tonight. The most concentrated area of snow showers will be  across the northern and central sections of vermont. Some of the snow  showers will be intense...reducing visibilities to a quarter of a mile  and producing up to an inch of snow. However...the duration of these  intense snow showers will only be in the 15 minute range before moving  eastward. Nevertheless...these snow showers could have an impact on  travel conditions...use caution when traveling this afternoon and  evening.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2011)

billski said:


> Hmm. I guess I thought it was local roads up after the notch. Thanks for the hit on the head :dunce:


 
Oh no, you take I-93 all the way to I-91 in St. Johnsbury and then it is 20 minutes or so via I-91 to Lyndonville, Route 5 to Route 114.  It is much more direct and faster.  I know some say that you lose some time going through Franconia Notch, but it is not that much.  From Boston to Burke using 93 you can do it in 3 hours if you put the pedal to the metal and don't stop.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 13, 2011)

Huh... wish I saw this last night...

I ended up punting on skiing today because I was too exhausted to get up and drive this morning...

oh well... next time.

-w


----------



## Zand (Feb 13, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Oh no, you take I-93 all the way to I-91 in St. Johnsbury and then it is 20 minutes or so via I-91 to Lyndonville, Route 5 to Route 114.  It is much more direct and faster.  I know some say that you lose some time going through Franconia Notch, but it is not that much.  From Boston to Burke using 93 you can do it in 3 hours if you put the pedal to the metal and don't stop.



You can do it in even less than that. I was running late one day and had tickets to a 7:30 Bruins game. Made it in 2:40 without breaking 75 and it was snowing all the way to Plymouth so that made it a bit slower from here to there. Of course, you have to luck out and not hit any accident or the typical traffic at the MA/NH state line, 495, and 128.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 13, 2011)

Zand said:


> Of course, you have to luck out and not hit any accident or the typical traffic at the MA/NH state line, 495, and 128.


Not to mention getting nabbed by a statey. 75 is getting into pull over territory. Heck, I once was nabbed doing 70. :roll: Depends on the time of the month and the cops' mood, I guess. Driving straight through MA to VT on 93, you are almost guaranteed to pass at least one speed trap if not more. And they are getting pretty darn creative with where they are hiding. You don't have to be lucky about the traffic though...  just leave Bos area around 6 to get to Burke when they open at 9. Never hit any traffic once when I lived down there and drove north at the crack of dawn.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 13, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Not to mention getting nabbed by a statey. 75 is getting into pull over territory. Heck, I once was nabbed doing 70. :roll: Depends on the time of the month and the cops' mood, I guess. Driving straight through MA to VT on 93, you are almost guaranteed to pass at least one speed trap if not more. And they are getting pretty darn creative with where they are hiding. You don't have to be lucky about the traffic though...  just leave Bos area around 6 to get to Burke when they open at 9. Never hit any traffic once when I lived down there and drove north at the crack of dawn.



It's very odd as to when you get stopped and when you don't...

When I was coming home from Burke (Sat. of MLK weekend) I was cruising down 93 at 74 (according to my GPS), cruise control set... I got buzzed buy a guy in a big pickup who passed me going at least 10MPH faster than I was, and the statey over the next hill didn't blink...

This was between Lincoln, NH and the notch...

-w


----------



## Zand (Feb 14, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Not to mention getting nabbed by a statey. 75 is getting into pull over territory. Heck, I once was nabbed doing 70. :roll: Depends on the time of the month and the cops' mood, I guess. Driving straight through MA to VT on 93, you are almost guaranteed to pass at least one speed trap if not more. And they are getting pretty darn creative with where they are hiding. You don't have to be lucky about the traffic though...  just leave Bos area around 6 to get to Burke when they open at 9. Never hit any traffic once when I lived down there and drove north at the crack of dawn.



I've never had a problem in the 74-75 range in NH... but it really depends on the traffic. If it's dead, they might as well pull you over, but if it's busy they won't waste their time on someone doing 75 because it's only a matter of time before someone wizzes by doing 80+. As for cops in NH, I've seen them in random places from MA to Tilton, then it always seems to be a good trap probability in Plymouth. 

VT cops can be a bit worse as far as pulling people over in the 70-75 range. However, going to Burke doing that is pretty much moot. VT officials seem to forget that 11 miles of I-93 actually exists in their state. 70-75 isn't bad in the St. J-Lyndonville stretch because it's probably the 2nd highest traffic area on all of 91. They're definitely worse down near the thriving metropolises of Bradford and Fairlee lol.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 14, 2011)

Zand said:


> VT officials seem to forget that 11 miles of I-93 actually exists in their state.


Don't get cocky on that stretch on 93. Used to see cops ALLLL the time in one of the service vehicle turn arounds. Comes up outta no where during a stretch of highway that is very easy to pickup speed on. Littleton is a popular spot on 93 for cops to do the same thing. Used to see folks pulled over all the time doing the grocery run from StJ to Littleton.


----------

